

Google Fixes Embarrassing Android Bug - kwamenum86
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/11/google-fixes-an.html

======
redorb
The bug was a big one, but until someone exploited it massively it doesn't
compare to other bugs in the past.

~~~
michaelneale
Well its re-assuring to see people like make mistakes ;) It happens...

